# Rednecks With a Simple & Cheap Way to Clean Up Oil Spill



## bouymarker (May 12, 2010)

<object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/afa_1273683618"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/afa_1273683618" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>

i think information like this is worth repeating...
hope somebody with some sense throws the government a line to say 'Hey, why dont we try this'


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (May 12, 2010)

Pretty Cool Idea, Only problem I see is its to simple


----------



## Ferrferr (May 12, 2010)

I say this needs to be sent to some one in the government or to BP. I think they may be on to something.


----------



## KKrueger (May 12, 2010)

I'm impressed.


----------



## FishinMech (May 12, 2010)

Nice who says rednecks aint smart.


----------



## oldenred (May 12, 2010)

good idea.... but the farmers will hate it.... think of how the price will drive up hay that the farmers need to feed animals... and how that will affect the price of other goods..... either way it's a lose, lose situation. but the oil should take precedence


----------



## MudDucker (May 13, 2010)

Ain't gonna happen, unless Ted Turner gets behind this idea ... Gore is not invested in hay.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 13, 2010)

It would take a LOT of hay, and the Gulf isn't always as calm as the water in those bowls they were using.  There is no easy way out of this mess.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 13, 2010)

It took a volume of hay much greater than the volume of oil it recovered.

It would require one heck of a fleet to carry that much hay.


----------



## huntindawg (May 13, 2010)

oldenred said:


> good idea.... but the farmers will hate it.... think of how the price will drive up hay that the farmers need to feed animals... and how that will affect the price of other goods..... either way it's a lose, lose situation. but the oil should take precedence



I would assume that non-feed grade hay that has been sitting out instead of under a pole-barn would work just as well.  I know just in GA if you get on a back road, you're gonna ride by a ton of non-feed grade bermuda and bahia hay.



Parker Phoenix said:


> It would take a LOT of hay, and the Gulf isn't always as calm as the water in those bowls they were using.  There is no easy way out of this mess.



I think that was one of their points is that the rougher the water, the easier for the oil to 'stick' to the hay.



Mechanicaldawg said:


> It took a volume of hay much greater than the volume of oil it recovered.
> 
> It would require one heck of a fleet to carry that much hay.



I would say the volume would be possibly 2:1 if that hay were rolled compared to the probably 1/2 cup of oil that he poured into each bowl.  With that hay rolled and compacted, I would be willing to be it was no more than a cup full.






Listen, I don't know these jokers, but I can tell a good idea when i see one.  Yeah, it would take a lot of hay.  But let BP bear the costs.  Anyone wanna guess the figure that they've already laid out there trying to cap it and coral it?  I'm guessing 100,000 round bales of non-feed grade hay at $10 a bale wouldn't make a dent in it.


----------



## bouymarker (May 13, 2010)

i'd think any kind of tall grass would soak up a majority of it and turbulent seas would engulf the grass much easier..reeds, hay, oats, grass clippings..i dunno but its got more potentual than what they're doing


----------



## bouymarker (May 13, 2010)

Where's the sham-wow guy when you need him?


----------



## bouymarker (May 13, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> It took a volume of hay much greater than the volume of oil it recovered.
> 
> It would require one heck of a fleet to carry that much hay.



sumptin' is better than nuttin'...


----------



## CCROLAND (May 13, 2010)

*Looks pretty good to me!!*

I know there are a lot of hay farmers that would love to sell some hay. Gore should jump all over this!


----------



## Chris S. (May 14, 2010)

Looks like it worked to me ,although he manipulated it moreso with the spoon than will  likely happen in the gulf,it would possibly gather most of the surface oil that is out there if they can blow it all over the slicks.Id say go with it.

That and have enough of it(hay/straw) to do the job with and not have major shortages for livestock elsewhere....which sounds like there is a solid supply of it


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (May 14, 2010)

they are already useing this in walton county fl. they have lines of round bales on the shore line to absorb what washes in.


----------



## england9 (May 14, 2010)

DEP made walton county remove the hay bales yesterday. Said the bales were interfering with the nesting  sea turtles. So now they are duming loads of sand along beach???


----------



## bouymarker (May 14, 2010)

england9 said:


> DEP made walton county remove the hay bales yesterday. Said the bales were interfering with the nesting  sea turtles. So now they are duming loads of sand along beach???


isnt that called a moxyoron? Who are these people who come up with such brilliance? like the oil will help the nesting turtles? they aught to think about next years turtles......whatta' oxymoron!!!


----------



## bouymarker (May 14, 2010)

i'd say dumpo the whole ocean with bales of hay....lite a match and watch it all burn away. the hay is lighter than the oil so it should soak up all the way and the turtles will see whare to stay away....from the burning hay.


----------



## bilgerat (May 14, 2010)

Great Idea!!!
heres 2300 bales on the GSA surplus auction site , ready to go!!
http://gsaauctions.gov/gsaauctions/aucindx/


----------



## timothyroland (May 14, 2010)

i like the idea but like mentionioned before were is all this extra hay gone come from and who is going to decide who pays the farmers for it and how many of them will start running the price way up all of a sudden becouse the see a chance to make some money and maybe catch up on some short falls from the last couple of years i bet if it comes between bp or our goverment paying for it it would stay in court for so long it will all end up on the beach before they could decide


----------



## KKrueger (May 15, 2010)

we should just start bailing all of the interstate medians. last year much of the interstate didn't even get cut from budget cuts.


----------



## southGAlefty (May 15, 2010)

Desperate times call for desperate measures. I think this used in conjuction with other methods could definitely help to clean up the mess BP has brewing out there.


----------



## fishinknots (May 17, 2010)

Not necessary to be hay, I guess. Anything that's cheap and would not cause any other pollutions would work, of course, the more surface area the merrier....


----------



## Robert 31320 (May 20, 2010)

iF THEIR IDEA was used, common sense could/would prevail.  God forbid we have something like that happen without a BIG gooberment study and years of research.


----------



## blong (May 21, 2010)

Among Tx, Ar, La, Ms, Al, Ga and Fla, there is plenty of hay. With the wet weather we have had, there will be a bumper crop this year. It seems simple to stategically place large vessels with those hay shooters like the highways use along the slick and have the national guard carry hay to them with those big helicopters. It seems that since it could become the largest mess man has ever made of earth that we would be trying whatever we have available.


----------



## d-a (May 21, 2010)

Has any one thought about how to get all the oil soaked hay out of the water? Its good that the hay will absorb the oil, but now you would have oil soaked hay floating in the Gulf. Seems to me now you have created another problem to fix the initial problem.

d-a


----------



## chewy32 (May 21, 2010)

d-a said:


> Has any one thought about how to get all the oil soaked hay out of the water? Its good that the hay will absorb the oil, but now you would have oil soaked hay floating in the Gulf. Seems to me now you have created another problem to fix the initial problem.
> 
> d-a




They said they were goin to use shrimp boats


----------



## Rob (May 21, 2010)

I have no idea how to get this tested or tried.  I forwarded this link to my congressman (Phil Gingrey) but I am not sure how else to go about it.  Does anyone have any ideas about how to get this actually done or at least tested?


----------



## chewy32 (May 22, 2010)

Well I heard the oil was a mile deer and the hay don't sink so there in trouble but seems pointless to clean up the mess with out fixing it first


----------



## donald-f (May 24, 2010)

d-a said:


> Has any one thought about how to get all the oil soaked hay out of the water? Its good that the hay will absorb the oil, but now you would have oil soaked hay floating in the Gulf. Seems to me now you have created another problem to fix the initial problem.
> 
> d-a



use something like a comb to collect the hay that can dump it on boats that haul it to shore to be burned.


----------



## HuntNTails (May 30, 2010)

Robert 31320 said:


> iF THEIR IDEA was used, common sense could/would prevail.  God forbid we have something like that happen without a BIG gooberment study and years of research.



Bet somebody could get some grant money to test and study it!!!!!


----------



## gamuddawg151 (May 30, 2010)

To easy. Gooberment won't go for something so easy.Heck I got a better idea anyway we could strap big mouth Nancy Pelosi to the front of a boat and let her suck it all up.On second thought the wildlife have suffered enough I guess the hay is a better option


----------

